# Amazon Prime One Day Fresh Food Delivery



## Lon (Apr 24, 2017)

Did you know that eggs butter, meats, fish fruits and veggies can be ordered through Amazon at really good prices.? How the hell are they able to do this?


----------



## Don M. (Apr 24, 2017)

You got me curious, so I searched Amazon for eggs, then butter.  I don't know about California prices, but I can get far more, for far less, at our local grocery stores.  I can't imagine ordering eggs online, and expecting them to not be half broken or turning green by the time they arrive....unless they are packed in a padded and cooled carton...which I'm sure is Not Free.


----------



## Lon (Apr 24, 2017)

Don M. said:


> You got me curious, so I searched Amazon for eggs, then butter.  I don't know about California prices, but I can get far more, for far less, at our local grocery stores.  I can't imagine ordering eggs online, and expecting them to not be half broken or turning green by the time they arrive....unless they are packed in a padded and cooled carton...which I'm sure is Not Free.



The items are delivered to your door in a green canvas pouch with handles and the Amazon Logo on the bag by the U.S. Postal Service.
The items were absolutely fresh and no breakage. The items are fresh because they are delivered in less than 24 hours of ordering. Amazon sure has this ordering on line down pat it seems. Wish to hell I had bought Amazon stock.

It depends on your zip code for the one day delivery so the items must be supplied by some merchants near you.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 24, 2017)

Lon said:


> The items are delivered to your door in a green canvas pouch with handles and the Amazon Logo on the bag by the U.S. Postal Service.
> The items were absolutely fresh and no breakage. The items are fresh because they are delivered in less than 24 hours of ordering. Amazon sure has this ordering on line down pat it seems. Wish to hell I had bought Amazon stock.It depends on your zip code for the one day delivery so the items must be supplied by some merchants near you.



I had to laugh when I looked up Butter on Amazon....$67 for 2 one pound packs.  What a Buy!!!...that's only about 10 times what a normal grocery store charges.  I wonder if anyone is ever duped into buying that.

https://www.amazon.com/LAKES-BUTTER...ie=UTF8&qid=1493063000&sr=1-2&keywords=butter

I do a lot of shopping online, and buy something almost weekly.  I check several sources...including Amazon...and I find a better buy elsewhere 99% of the time.  I can't remember the last time I bought something on Amazon.


----------



## Lon (Apr 24, 2017)

Don M. said:


> I had to laugh when I looked up Butter on Amazon....$67 for 2 one pound packs.  What a Buy!!!...that's only about 10 times what a normal grocery store charges.  I wonder if anyone is ever duped into buying that.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/LAKES-BUTTER...ie=UTF8&qid=1493063000&sr=1-2&keywords=butter
> 
> I do a lot of shopping online, and buy something almost weekly.  I check several sources...including Amazon...and I find a better buy elsewhere 99% of the time.  I can't remember the last time I bought something on Amazon.



You don't do a very good job of shopping on Amazon Don because butter is readily available there at a much lower price than the $67 you quote. No wonder you don't shop Amazon. I wouldn't either at those prices.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 24, 2017)

You made me curious, so I checked Amazon for butter too.  They had Land O Lakes, 16 oz. for 7.99.  Other brands were as little as 4.90.  But, it appears you have to sign up for Prime Fresh. They may adjust their prices depending on where you live.  There have been other companies here offering home grocery delivery.  One went out of business.  I guess Amazon is giving it a try.  This could be really nice for people who can't get out to shop.

I notice the butter in the link given by DonM was not being sold by Amazon itself.  Prime Fresh may be only available in certain areas.

Don


----------



## Don M. (Apr 24, 2017)

Lon said:


> You don't do a very good job of shopping on Amazon Don because butter is readily available there at a much lower price than the $67 you quote. No wonder you don't shop Amazon. I wouldn't either at those prices.



Yup, I just jumped on the first "store" brand butter I saw.  Per your suggestion, I changed the search "relevance" to "price, low to high", and came up with this result...Still a Huge Rip-off.  

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...s=butter&ie=UTF8&qid=1493068824&rnid=16310211


----------



## Lon (Apr 24, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Yup, I just jumped on the first "store" brand butter I saw.  Per your suggestion, I changed the search "relevance" to "price, low to high", and came up with this result...Still a Huge Rip-off.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...s=butter&ie=UTF8&qid=1493068824&rnid=16310211



Amazon Fresh does work on a ZIP CODE basis so there is bound to be a price differential. Working by zip code is one way to guarantee freshness of the product. Seems like there has to be some sort of regional HUGE GROCERY OUTLET to makethis work.


----------



## Butterfly (May 29, 2017)

This would be a godsend for someone who was unable to get out and shop.  I still like to pick out my own fresh foods.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 29, 2017)

We've used Amazon delivery in the past when coming home from vacation and it was actually really nice, not having to run out and grocery shop while trying to unpack, sift through the mail, etc.    The Amazon Fresh delivery trucks are a regular sight here with having this area the home to Amazon.   Waiting for Seattle to be renamed Amazon city.


----------



## helenbacque (May 29, 2017)

Sounds very convenient.  I love Amazon so, out of curiosity, I checked on Fresh and it is not available in my area .... Orlando, FL.  I imagine it has something to do with the hot weather.  Doubt I'd use it if it was.  A can of soup is a can of soup but I choose cuts of meat and fruit and veggies carefully.  I have dealt with suppliers who ship in insulated carriers with ice packs but it is certainly not cheap and only used in an emergency situation such as specialty dark chocolate needed in July.


----------



## Lon (May 29, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> Sounds very convenient.  I love Amazon so, out of curiosity, I checked on Fresh and it is not available in my area .... Orlando, FL.  I imagine it has something to do with the hot weather.  Doubt I'd use it if it was.  A can of soup is a can of soup but I choose cuts of meat and fruit and veggies carefully.  I have dealt with suppliers who ship in insulated carriers with ice packs but it is certainly not cheap and only used in an emergency situation such as specialty dark chocolate needed in July.



Hot has  nothing to do with it Helen, I am in a part of California with temps typically 100 degrees plus. Amazon is in the process of signing on many grocery outlets on a regional basis. Give em time and they will be everywhere.


----------



## helenbacque (May 29, 2017)

Thanks, Lon.  I'll keep an eye out.  Sure would be handy at times.


----------

